# Denon DHT -1513BA or Monoprice 10565 + receiver



## DIYADD (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi all, 
I'm new to the forum and HT and am starting to shop components for my first build. I'm hoping to take advantage of some of the black friday/cyber monday deals this weekend. I'm on a tight budget, ~ $300 for audio and my question is this: should I get the Denon 1513BA for $230 or the Monoprice 10565 set for $200 and a receiver with the remainder? I've read reviews of both systems and they seem to be the best on the low end budget wise but I'm not sure if there would be a great enough increase in quality going with the Monoprice 10565 + a receiver to justify paying more than I would for the Denon 1513BA. Any feedback/advice is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Sorry, I have never heard the Monoprice speakers but they do get pretty good reviews. The Denon is a pretty solid choice for your budget, especially if you can get it for that price. The sale price for that system is usually $499. You may also want to consider the Onkyo HT-S3500, pretty good system and comes in at $299.


----------



## DocFJ (Apr 17, 2013)

For the best sound, get the Denon receiver from accessories4less: http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/DENAVR1513/DENON-AVR-1513-5.1ch-Home-Theater-Receiver-3D-ready/1.html . Then get the Monoprice 10565. With shipping this will put you at $350 or so. The moderately sized monoprice speakers will sound better than the tiny plastic Boston Acoustics speakers that come with the DHT-1513BA, and the monoprice gets reviews better than or equal to Energy Take Classics, so they should blow the Boston Acoustics speakers away.

If you decide to go with the DHT-1513B, accessories4less has a refurb unit for cheap ($250):http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/DENDHT1513BA/DENON-DHT-1513BA-Home-Theater-System-w/Boston-Acoustics-Speakers/1.html . I swear I don't work for the website, but I have ordered from them, and you can't beat the price.


----------



## DIYADD (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks doc and Nova for the input. Looks like the Denon receiver would be a good investment either way I wind up going with the speakers.


----------

